# 06 BRUTE , no speedometer , 2wd/4wd flashing , and temp bars not showing up



## FVILLE06BRUTE (Sep 13, 2011)

Ive been reading like crazy and cant get this thing figured out ....... I have an 06 Brute 750 , about a month ago I sunk it in a pond , got it started back up shortly after ,everything was fine except my speedometer is stuck on zero , my temp bars dont even show up at all , and the 2WD/4WD is flashing back and forth at .5 second intervals

I have opened every connector on this thing from front to back and blown out and dielectric greased everything......the rear buss connector has been cut out , I took the actuators apart , magnets fine , all bench tested fine, the one for the KEBC has been making extra noise when i turn the key off , never did that before ....... is there something im overlooking that could make all these things start acting up at once ? I only have 3 fuses in the fuse box , are there more somewhere I cant find ...... I have had this thing stripped from front to back the last month and dont see anything I have missed ,also , I have dynatec CDI, any help would be apreciated


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Double chexk and make sure all the wires goin to ur cdi making good connections and none have pulled out the back or loose. Had very similar problem with my rex and one of my wires on the back of the ecu was loose and almost pulled out and not making any contact. 

FATBOYZ CUSTOMZ CREW


----------



## FVILLE06BRUTE (Sep 13, 2011)

Wires all seem to be good, its just a wierd coincidence that everything went out at once like that , the main thing I am worried about getting fixed is the temperature bars that dont show up , anybody know what that part of the problem might be ?


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Check wires going into the fuse panel. Go ahead & change fuses even though they are good. (Some ppl were having problems like that & changed fuses it fixed it) not saying it will but worth a try. The speedo plug is on the back side of the belt housing.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

I'm still trying to figure out what temperature bars you are referencing ???


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

browland said:


> I'm still trying to figure out what temperature bars you are referencing ???


I been thinking the same thing.... Only thing I can come up with is the gas gauge. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FVILLE06BRUTE (Sep 13, 2011)

ok , I think I have been riding my Commander too long and not giving my brute enough attention.......... the brute doesnt show temperature bars on the pod does it ?


----------



## newbie (Nov 18, 2011)

Nope just the gas bars


----------



## FVILLE06BRUTE (Sep 13, 2011)

I had a broke wire on the speed sensor and the other 2 wires both pulled out , does anybody know the wire configuration , dont wanna put it back together wrong and bust any fuses or anything , i do know the brown wire gos on top , but dont know about the pink or yellow and black striped , can anybody help me out , that has a brute around 05-06 year ?


----------

